# Brenner nur vierfach trotz achtfach



## JohnDoe (2. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Brenner. Ein HP LT 9364.
Das ist ein Achtfachbrenner. Allerdings braucht der immer so lange wie bei einem 4fach...

Es steht zwar da, brenne mit 8fach.
Das ganze geschieht unter Windows ME mit Nero Burning ROM und unter Win2000 mit WinOnCD 5.

Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## Nuklearflo (6. Mai 2002)

Moin

Also, ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem Brenner unter Windows 2000!
Ich konnte dann anstatt 16-fach und "on the fly" nur mit 2-facher Geschwindigkeit und ohne Direktkopien brennen (WinOnCd 5).
Lag an 'nem falschen Treiber, den man beim ersten Aufruf von WinOnCd angeben musste. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie man den Treiber wieder rauskriegt.

Jetzt habe ich wieder Windows 98 drauf und alles läuft einwandfrei...

Es würde mich auch mal interessieren, wie man das unter Win2000 ordentlich hinkriegt...

Gruß
Nuklearflo


----------



## cassiopeia (7. Mai 2002)

programm deinstallieren...treiber per systemsteuerung deinstallieren und neu drauf...allerdings kann das bei nuklearflo auch am mainboard-chipsatz liegen. ich hatte im parktikum öfters boards die beim dvd nur die hälfte rausgaben und dann mit nem schnelleren chip perfekt liefen....


----------



## Nuklearflo (7. Mai 2002)

zum Treiber deinstallieren:

Ging bei mir nicht, sobald ich in der Systemsteuerung den Treiber rauswerfen wollte, hat sich der PC sofort ohne Nachfrage runtergefahren und Neugestartet... Schon komisch, oder?


----------



## cassiopeia (7. Mai 2002)

dann einfach mal den brenner ausstöpseln und ohne brenner den rechner starten-versuch dann mal die treiber zu deinstallieren...es gibt auch ne option von wegen treiber aktualisieren-gib da mal den pfad für den neuen treiber an...ansonsten fällt mir nix mehr ein :=)


----------



## Nuklearflo (7. Mai 2002)

Hab ich alles schon probiert... geht einfach nicht...
Muss aber auch dazu sagen, das es ein "Billig-Brenner" ist, also kann es auch daran liegen.
Naja, ist ja auch egal, hab ja jetzt wieder 98SE drauf.


----------

